# hydraulics 434



## Papi French (May 12, 2010)

Hi to all this is my first post, i moved to france from england in 2002, three years ago i purchased a 1967 434 which i use mainly for collecting wood, i have a little problemwith the hydraulics, in that when i have a load on the lift i have to rev the engine to get it to lift, once its lifted and i close the valve it stays in place.
Without the valve closed it judders somewhat, my question is how do i check the oil level and what should the level be in relation to the top plug,any advice would
be appreciated.
Thanks
Papi French


----------

